# Which IPhone Ap



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

What ap are you using for your IPhone to map your rides and always be sure you gte back to the location you started out when it comes to mountain biking?


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Take a look at MapMyTracks. 


Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

I use imapmyrun app for running and for MB'ing. It has GPS, speed, pace, time and a map. in the settings you can put your tire size in so it can calculate correctly. The map is not a satellite image but it shows where you have been. It also has a website that is connected to the app. It does show you where you have been but it doesn't show trails. Might not be what you are looking for. 

I'm using my arm pocket carrier, is there any bike handlebar mounts for the iPhone?


----------



## cheezwhip (Aug 6, 2004)

Strava & Everytrail are popular as well


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Iphone*



db09jku said:


> I use imapmyrun app for running and for MB'ing. It has GPS, speed, pace, time and a map. in the settings you can put your tire size in so it can calculate correctly. The map is not a satellite image but it shows where you have been. It also has a website that is connected to the app. It does show you where you have been but it doesn't show trails. Might not be what you are looking for.
> 
> I'm using my arm pocket carrier, is there any bike handlebar mounts for the iPhone?


There is a guy on another site I use that mounted an Oter Box to his handlebars, I'll ask him to post pics and share them. Do you use the free or the .99 cent version?


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought mine so I could have all the functions. It might limit you on how many entry's you can put in with the free one, i cant remember the difference. I was training for a half marathon so I was using it 5-6 times per week. 

I use an otter box defender. Great case and saved my phone several times. Would be great to see how he did the mount.


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Some screen shots









Wow, I haven't done much this month. Ran a half marathon in December and have taken some time off and i Thought I blew my meniscus but have come to find out I got an IT band issue. Haven't been able to run much this month. Just got my MB last week. Well enough excuses!


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

That helped, seeing pics is always a plus.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Cyclemeter is my favorite. Works with dailymile.com in addition to social media sites.

Cyclemeter 6.0 - the most advanced iPhone application for cycling | Abvio


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

edubfromktown said:


> Cyclemeter is my favorite. Works with dailymile.com in addition to social media sites.
> 
> Cyclemeter 6.0 - the most advanced iPhone application for cycling | Abvio


That one looks good too.:thumbsup:


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I will check them out.


----------



## redgou (Jan 19, 2012)

TrackMyBike is very sharp and simple and you can easily export your ride


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

The reality is I want an ap that allows me to go into the ride knowing I will get out of the ride where I started. In other words, when trying a new trail I do not want to get lost. Which, if any ap, is best in this situation? There are many trails in the area I have not ridden and I want to get out and do so, however I also want to get back to my car once done. Sure, I could ride with others familiar with the trail, but most of my riding is during my breaks, school teacher, when most normal people are at work. Thanks again for all the suggestions.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFXM5osmz8oeZj3DUQ9-G3HoqkrHA

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEWqML5vAKVgDfa2LgHYMUqbTb97Q

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGGN7WCUuPG_JwYNnaJZkaegDibSQ

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFknQtDckHC6cdEjAaARSsHKDi5mw

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFWiYEEsjrmm9CWUzlXpvw1XZ-UEg

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGFSKr2LNjwkn1a66SOScN_K5CNNQ

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNF3WdPAn7LalR8tkkrfVX9hZ_XyFA

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNFAIhi_u1cqJ7Ei6hxu-9b2QY1n8A

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNE8A3YR59SXIRYqGgELfRbX3trTpA

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNEx5hKBpGlCUIwJydyuVCbwXc1NTA

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHvQEfdhvL23YJjDZp45YbxUH9Cyw

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGBiCzgLX8nkDaZcVgijUGQIObfqQ

this topic obviously hasn't been covered enough


----------



## redgou (Jan 19, 2012)

It's exactly what TrackMyBike do. You can import à new trail ans an alarm tell you when you are on a wrong way.


----------



## pyrofighting (Jan 7, 2012)

MotionX GPS. I use it a lot. Its only $1.99 and one of the best GPS apps out there. Always being updated and lots of features.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

BikeBrain


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cool...thanks. More research, thanks for the help.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks. That took a lot of effort on your part and I really appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

This looks like a really good case option :

iPhone 4/4S Case - Gen 2 - LifeProof Apple Cases - LifeProof Store :: LifeProof Cases

It's everything proof (including water), there's a mount for handle bars


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Strava ftw. I went to it after using mapmyride for a long time. Strava is better.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

db09jku said:


> I bought mine so I could have all the functions. It might limit you on how many entry's you can put in with the free one, i cant remember the difference. I was training for a half marathon so I was using it 5-6 times per week.
> 
> I use an otter box defender. Great case and saved my phone several times. Would be great to see how he did the mount.


Using GPS Kit by Garafa. Nice app, various map styles and caches area customization. Got everything you need. Now have the tracking show in color based on speed, elevation, distance or time. You get all your stats and can send them by email, export a kml or gpx file, etc.

I also have an OtterBox Defender for my iPhone 3Gs. Using the belt clip and some zip-ties I made a removable handlebar mount. Not the best, but it works at least. Better suited for commuting or urban riding than aggressive MTB, but I'm working on a stem mount that be much stronger and allow to use the camera at the same time.


----------



## exchefinma (Jun 15, 2010)

For recording and tracking rides, I have been using Bi.Cycle, tried a couple others but this seemed the most accurate. 

Once I install the Suunto Bike Pod on my bike I'll be testing and comparing. Need to figure out how to get it properly installed on the rear triangle so that I can use it for the indoor trainer as well.

-Chef


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sgtjim57 said:


> Thanks. That took a lot of effort on your part and I really appreciate it. :thumbsup:


I used the Google search bar in the top right of the forum screen. search term "iphone" then I copied and pasted most of the first two pages of links. took all of 1 minute.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Home page :: LifeProof Cases with handlebar mounting kit.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been using iMapMyRIDE+ with great results. GPS doesn't seem to drain the battery as much. Even after a few hours of mountain biking with music playing the whole time, I have more than 60% battery left. Please note, my Iphone is jailbroken and I have minimal apps (iMapMyRIDE+, Iphone's Music app, and 1 or 2 more apps) running in the background which does improve battery live.

I found several local mountain biking trails and uploaded (gpx files) to MapMyRIDE's website and it syncs with my Iphone. I choose the trail I am riding in the background and my current progress using GPS will be displayed instantly on top of the route. In other words, it will let me see where I am in relation to the trail. I choose to have verbal notifications of overall time and overall distance every 5 minutes (you can specify by minutes or by mile). The verbal notification will even decrease the music app's volume in order to let me hear my current progress. Got to love technology.


----------



## exchefinma (Jun 15, 2010)

exchefinma said:


> For recording and tracking rides, I have been using Bi.Cycle, tried a couple others but this seemed the most accurate.
> 
> Once I install the Suunto Bike Pod on my bike I'll be testing and comparing. Need to figure out how to get it properly installed on the rear triangle so that I can use it for the indoor trainer as well.
> 
> -Chef


I have recently discovered endomondo's iphone app. I like the interface and logging, that and with the bt earphone it announces each mile, splits and if you are riding a route you've done before if you are ahead or behind previous times.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I use MotionX and a battery pack for all day use without battery worries.

Not sure if I'm supposed to post links to my blog or not, but I did a review of four different apps/websites. MotionX, Endomondo, Strava and Everytrail.
It's pretty detailed: Mountain Mileage: Mountain Biking GPS App Review


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Second MotionX-GPS!!

Switched from MapMyRide to MotionX-GPS. Has all the bells and whistles of every app and is more accurate.


----------



## doodoobaby (Jun 19, 2012)

Strava is the best.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

doodoobaby said:


> Strava is the best.


Strava is a fun website but their biking app is pretty limited in function...


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

Right now I narrowed it down to 2 between Strava and Endomondo. I tested both this morning and Strava results gave me 4.4 miles and Endomondo with 3.33 miles. Not sure which is accurate but i'm leaning towards Endomondo because i can see the map display while riding and it can tell you live how miles/duration/etc. also while you're riding.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*Endomondo and Lifeproof case user*

Endomondo and Lifeproof case user. I love both. I have the Lifeproof armband for running and it works great. I just ordered the Lifeproof bike mount.


----------



## MustangDan74 (Jul 17, 2012)

pyrofighting said:


> MotionX GPS. I use it a lot. Its only $1.99 and one of the best GPS apps out there. Always being updated and lots of features.


I also used MotionX with my iPhone, I really liked it. Wish they would make it for Android.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

... experimenting, thus subscribed because you are MTBers, and clever people.


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

I just got Cyclemeter a few days ago. It is $4.99 I think but I love it.

Here are a couple of screen shots, I would definitely recommend.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

been using Runtastic Mountainbike app for the iphone. Seems good. But sometimes the GPS signal gets lost. Not sure if it's the fault of the app or not.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I use MotionX GPS, strapped on to my toptube with a battery pack underneath it all using the Handy Andy Bikase...










My blog has reviews of Strava, Endomondo, MotionX and Everytrail if you're interested as well as reviews for the case and battery pack. You can't get much more bang for your buck then you get with MotionX.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

danhasdrums said:


> My blog has reviews of Strava, Endomondo, MotionX and Everytrail if you're interested as well as reviews for the case and battery pack. You can't get much more bang for your buck then you get with MotionX.


You should check out GPS Kit.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

FM said:


> You should check out GPS Kit.


It does look promising. Does it have auto updates where it updates your position on a map accessible on the Internet or will it send position updates via email at specified intervals? I ride a lot of solo rides and like to have my tracking on so my significant other can check to make sure I'm still moving, or if I go down, she'll know where to find me if it's catastrophic. These functions are extremely valuable to me.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I just found a new one i'm getting the best results with..
Kinetic Lite... it's free and there is a paid version which adds some info and the voice crap (which I hate anyway)
it's the only one that actually shows you areas where the GPS signal has dropped and it Also marks area where it stops tracking or auto pauses. still does and "average" like all the others but it seems way more accurate than any of the others so far.... just a quick example
Kinetic GPS for iPhone - Route sharing

the area is heavy tree coverage and you can see the few spots where the phone lost signal, also stopped a few times to chat with people I knew down at the parking lot of the park... which it also showed the auto pauses... very nice!!

otherwise Everytrail would be the most accurate with MotionX and GPS Kit right up close.

One thing Kinetic doesn't have that I saw was downloadable maps (which all 3 of the others do) BIG battery saver and some (endomodo, Strava and others) will actually quit if they loose cell signal.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I've tried them all and Cyclemeter wins hands down.


----------



## janisk112 (Jul 21, 2012)

TrackMyBike atam


----------



## sumgai (Apr 3, 2009)

Cyclemeter was my fav until I found runtastic mountain bike. Its GUI is customizable, it doesn't have an overly complicated settings screen like cyclemeter, it syncs with ANT+, and I like runtastic's website UI the best too.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

sgtjim57 said:


> This looks like a really good case option :
> 
> iPhone 4/4S Case - Gen 2 - LifeProof Apple Cases - LifeProof Store :: LifeProof Cases
> 
> It's everything proof (including water), there's a mount for handle bars


This case looks very interesting and tempting. Ironically, my case is wearing out, too. I'll have to consider this bad boy.


----------



## exchefinma (Jun 15, 2010)

Methodical said:


> This case looks very interesting and tempting. Ironically, my case is wearing out, too. I'll have to consider this bad boy.


I have one. Love it. Highly recommend it.

ExChef


----------



## shulman1144 (Jul 9, 2012)

i highly recommend NOT getting the Bikase,, mine disintegrated within a half a season,, POS


----------



## Paraic (Aug 17, 2012)

Just downloaded cyclemeter, it looks awesome. Have been using strava until now. Better be worth the €4, or I'm blaming you lot


----------



## MustG0Faster (Aug 27, 2012)

+1 for Endomondo


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

I’ve been looking into purchasing a gps unit that allows turn by turn guidance, specifically I’ve been looking at the Garmin Edge 800, but also researching alternatives. I need some clarification on the Mapmyride, Endomondo Cyclemeter iphone apps suggested here. The Mapmyride sight makes it seems as if you can upload existing rides via the app and it will guide you – is this turn by turn or just a colored line? The Endomondo sight states something similar, too. So, do both of these apps allow you to download maps to the iphone and provide turn by turn guidance or do they just show a colored line that you have to follow? Specifically, I want to map a ride, upload it to one of these apps and have it give me turn by turn guidance. If no turn by turn guidance, then what type of guidance do they provide, if any. If either app can allow me to download my mapped ride or existing rides and give turn by turn or similar guidance, then I would save a good chunk of change.

Note: I ride both road and mountain bike (trails and road). 

Thanks…Al

Edit: One more thing. I see the Lifeproof case on Amazon for $50, but other places show $79.99. They say it's a new unit. Should I be concerned?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

Methodical said:


> I've been looking into purchasing a gps unit that allows turn by turn guidance, specifically I've been looking at the Garmin Edge 800, but also researching alternatives. I need some clarification on the Mapmyride, Endomondo Cyclemeter iphone apps suggested here. The Mapmyride sight makes it seems as if you can upload existing rides via the app and it will guide you - is this turn by turn or just a colored line? The Endomondo sight states something similar, too. So, do both of these apps allow you to download maps to the iphone and provide turn by turn guidance or do they just show a colored line that you have to follow? Specifically, I want to map a ride, upload it to one of these apps and have it give me turn by turn guidance. If no turn by turn guidance, then what type of guidance do they provide, if any. If either app can allow me to download my mapped ride or existing rides and give turn by turn or similar guidance, then I would save a good chunk of change.
> 
> Note: I ride both road and mountain bike (trails and road).
> 
> Thanks&#8230;Al...


Anybody got any info?


----------



## adan1 (May 13, 2012)

how much do they cost?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

adan said:


> how much do they cost?


How much do what cost?


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been using Mountain Bike Pro from Runtastic. Seems to give me all the info I need and it has voice prompts to let you know your status during the ride.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

pyrofighting said:


> MotionX GPS. I use it a lot. Its only $1.99 and one of the best GPS apps out there. Always being updated and lots of features.


This. Hands down.

It is full blown full-featured GPS. Guaranteed to get you home.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

LarryWallwart said:


> I have been using Mountain Bike Pro from Runtastic. Seems to give me all the info I need and it has voice prompts to let you know your status during the ride.


I'm using the free version of Mountain Bike and like it a lot but not sure about the Pro? Is the free version just for a limit time useage?


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

Cyclemeter. Not only is it the best riding/running app, but it gets my vote for the best iPhone app overall. If you're using anything but Cyclemeter, you're seriously missing out. It's $4.99 but I would gladly pay way more than that. This app has come so far, is constantly being improved, and works flawlessly. It's so clean and does so much more than I even need it to.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

50calray said:


> I'm using the free version of Mountain Bike and like it a lot but not sure about the Pro? Is the free version just for a limit time useage?


It's free. The Pro upgrades a few things. The biggest is the voice prompts. Every mile a voice tells you distance, duration, avg speed (or whatever stat you want it to)


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

the biggest drawback I see with the Mountain Bike free and pro is they suck battery life. Not sure if the other apps do too.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed MotionX GPS turning into the native camera app since the iOS6 update? 

I started a ride on Saturday and GPS'ed it since it was a new-to-me trail. App booted and started fine, and I left the app open when I closed out the screen but when I pulled out the phone to check my mileage, the native camera app was up. Hit the home button, and the MotionX shortcut kept bringing up the camera, both from the home screen and the recently used apps scroll. The GPS indicator arrow was there the whole time, so it was clearly running in the background. 

After my ride I reset the phone, which stopped the track, and I was able to bring up MotionX and export the GPX. Hopefully they push an update soon.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 14, 2012)

TylerK10 said:


> Cyclemeter. Not only is it the best riding/running app, but it gets my vote for the best iPhone app overall. If you're using anything but Cyclemeter, you're seriously missing out. It's $4.99 but I would gladly pay way more than that. This app has come so far, is constantly being improved, and works flawlessly. It's so clean and does so much more than I even need it to.


One of the things that I notice with Cyclometer (according to the specs) that I did not like is that you have to manually pause the program when you stop; it does not automatically stop and start. The last the thing I want to think about is having to push buttons when I start or stop.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

LarryWallwart said:


> the biggest drawback I see with the Mountain Bike free and pro is they suck battery life. Not sure if the other apps do too.


I like the voice update on Mountain Bike Pro, but I was always running out of battery at the end of my ride. I went back to Motion X and now at the end of my ride I have about 50% battery left.


----------

